# Silver consumption per solar panel



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Some interesting reading. Google states that current consumption per average solar panel is .64 Troy ounces. Total current silver consumption for solar production is 9 percent of production for solar panels, which is the largest portion of production, then electric cars,
Then electronic devices.
New homes in Comufornia. New homes in Europe are now being mandated to have solar panels for each new construction unit.

Notwithstanding inflation from our completely out of control government, silver looks like a good hedge against inflation with a strong upside due to government mandates.

The metal has been going sideways for some time.

Anyone's thoughts.


----------

